# Hip-Hop Camping Song



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love Atmosphere! Been a fan for years but haven't listened for a while.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I guess she turned into a wolf. Interesting. And I never took you for a hip hop guy.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

wow. some really good stuff. I have never heard of this artist, no surprise, it's not my typical style. But man, that's deeper than it might seem at first. It seems to me that it's about someone who became something that was not what they were in the beginning.(derp). I think the metaphor is that we are all out in the wild, and it's possible to become one of the bad guys, the predators in this case. If anyone thinks I am reading in to this to much just ignore me. But I think this is quite brilliant. None of us start out a certain way. We are shaped by what we get wrapped up(lost) in. And, no matter how much society convinces us that the wild is gone we are still subject to human behavior. Even the most developed culture is a matter of rule set forth by fairly arbitrary concepts and the comforting idea that the system always has your back, if your concept of society is not present at a certain moment of critical importance, what is left, what would you do, and what could you possibly become?). This can get really disturbing if you start placing it into hypothetical situations.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

You must be young.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

The Warrior said:


> You must be young.


?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

lol you must be young.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Is that you singing?


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> The Warrior said:
> 
> 
> > You must be young.
> ...


I was talking about Dayhiker. Young people normally listen to that type music.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


> wow. some really good stuff. I have never heard of this artist, no surprise, it's not my typical style. But man, that's deeper than it might seem at first. It seems to me that it's about someone who became something that was not what they were in the beginning.(derp). I think the metaphor is that we are all out in the wild, and it's possible to become one of the bad guys, the predators in this case. If anyone thinks I am reading in to this to much just ignore me. But I think this is quite brilliant. None of us start out a certain way. We are shaped by what we get wrapped up(lost) in. And, no matter how much society convinces us that the wild is gone we are still subject to human behavior. Even the most developed culture is a matter of rule set forth by fairly arbitrary concepts and the comforting idea that the system always has your back, if your concept of society is not present at a certain moment of critical importance, what is left, what would you do, and what could you possibly become?). This can get really disturbing if you start placing it into hypothetical situations.


Q!! A sheep starts thinking like a wolf!!!

Fwv2


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'm young. Today is my 68th birthday! :lol:

Good art is ageless. I'll listen to any kind of music (even country sometimes).


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Yeah, I'm young. Today is my 68th birthday! :lol:
> 
> Good art is ageless. I'll listen to any kind of music (even country sometimes).


Happy Birthday Bill!!!!!!! Stay young brother!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> I love Atmosphere! Been a fan for years but haven't listened for a while.


Oh my lord DH you just became my new best friend!

I have been listening to Atmosphere for about half of my 23 years on this earth and they are by far my favorite group.

His lyrics are some of the best in the game today and Ants beats are unrivaled. Rhymesayers for LIFE!

Happy Birthday brother. And keep on rockin'.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

AlmightyOx said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > I love Atmosphere! Been a fan for years but haven't listened for a while.
> ...


Ox -- thanks man! "Guns 'n Cigarettes," my fave.

... the beats are what drew me in the first place but the lyrics are what kept me.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The Warrior said:


> quarterinmynose said:
> 
> 
> > The Warrior said:
> ...


So, Warrior, do you limit yourself to listening only to age-appropriate types of music? I don't. And you are missing a lot if you do, my friend.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

happy birthday bill


----------

